# Ace Attorney 5 and Ace Attorney HD Collection Announced



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 29, 2012)

Ace Attorney HD are compilations of 1-3 on iOS
Ace Attorney 5 has no platform yet.

Sources: Dengeki and Famitsu
Translation: GBAtemp


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 29, 2012)

F***.
Yes.

AA5 probably will be on 3DS, in which case I will pay monies for it once a translation is out.


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 29, 2012)

Any info about who the main character will be?


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 29, 2012)

I seriously just went "Oh. MY GAWD." aloud, and my dick literally perked up upon reading this.


ABOUT MOTHER FUCKING TIME CAPCOM! 

Bring it on, I've been waiting for years! All my monies will go to this!

*iOS and not Android* *facepalm*

Damn it, one strike. the second will be if GS5/AA5 are not released this year, and the third will be if they say the series isn't "popular enough to be localized" like fucking Gyakuten Kenji 2...

And THAT will be the last straw Capcom. I warn you, don't you fuck with us anymore than you already have these past two years.


ALSO THIS IN HD:


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 29, 2012)

What strikes me as odd is that there isn't a platform announced for it. Makes me think this will be a multiplat release but who knows. It is Capcom.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 29, 2012)

OH MY GAWDDDD < Reaction of every fanboy.

Although I'm not a huge fan of the series I really do hope Pheonix Wright returns as the Lead Protagonist.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 29, 2012)

If I recall correctly, they said that GS5 will be the second and last game centered around Apollo Justice at some point in an interview (much to fans' dismay). Although it may have changed, I remember them confirming that... Also


----------



## wasim (Jan 29, 2012)

Still haven't finished the first game.  ( playing the bonus chapter )


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn, not on Android, also can't wait for AA5.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 29, 2012)

let's hope it's not only for iOS...
also the hd graphics look really nice

Android版の配信も予定されている。​That version is scheduled for delivery in Android.​google translated form source​


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 29, 2012)

Why iOS? Crapzzzzz

Well... Come on AA5. Come to at least a decent gaming platform.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jan 29, 2012)

They had better localize this one...

Hopefully it'll be possible to port the sprites (perhaps music??) of HD collection to the DS games [via ROM hacking].


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 29, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Shiro09 (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG about time Capcom


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2012)

I just bought the first Ace Attorney on iOS 

But will buy this omg


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah this is great news. the sound will also be better along with the graphics. i hope it gets released by march or so..


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 29, 2012)

I really want this to be a 3DS game. I don't buy any games on iOS devices and I'm not planning to change that.

I don't mind the games being on iOS though. This should open up the series to a huge new audience.


----------



## RedJiggly (Jan 29, 2012)

Do I need to say more?


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've played the first two only, now I'll wait for the 3rd HD.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 29, 2012)

Mind translating AAI 2 while you're at it Capcom?
Hopefully this has more chances of a translation considering its a main game, but Capcom haven't really had a good track record with struggling titles.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 29, 2012)

I came.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Jan 29, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> If I recall correctly, they said that GS5 will be the second and last game centered around Apollo Justice at some point in an interview (much to fans' dismay). Although it may have changed, I remember them confirming that... Also




what? no trilogy for Apollo? why the hate?


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall correctly, they said that GS5 will be the second and last game centered around Apollo Justice at some point in an interview (much to fans' dismay). Although it may have changed, I remember them confirming that... Also
> ...



The hate is because he isn't Phoenix...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the best point and click adventure games in the history of gaming, about time number 5, too bad we wont get to play it for another year.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 29, 2012)

Reserving this spot for a full translation of the two sources linked in the OP.

*UPDATE*
Finished the translations 

Dengeki
Today on January 29th at Mel Park Hall, Tokyo, Capcom held a "Phoenix Wright Special Courtroom" event to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the _Phoenix Wright_ series.  There, it was revealed that the latest title in the series, _Phoenix Wright 5_, is in production.  

This information was announced in a video that was played at the end of the Phoenix Wright 10th Anniversary Special Courtroom public event.  At present, no information regarding the release date, platform, or game contents has been revealed.  We are looking forward to further information.  

In addition, it was revealed that _Phoenix Wright 123HD ~The Phoenix Wright Chronicles~_ will be released as an upcoming iOS app.  This app will be an updated version of _Phoenix Wright_ for the iPhone/iPod Touch.  A detailed report covering this event will soon be published, so stay tuned. 

Famitsu
*● Platform, Release Date, etc. Yet Unknown*

On January 29th, 2012 (Sun), at Mel Park Hall in Tokyo, Minato-ku, Capcom held the "Phoenix Wright 10th Anniversary Special Courtroom" event to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the _Phoenix Wright_ series.  At this event, an astonishing announcement confirmed that the latest entry into the _Phoenix Wright_ series, _Phoenix Wright 5_, was in production.  At present the platform, release date, etc. are unknown.  

Detailed report of this event to be released, so stay tuned.  

*● Phoenix Wright 123HD ~The Phoenix Wright Chronicles~ Confirmed for iPhone and iPad*

Also, it has been confirmed that the first three entries in the series chronicling the events of rookie attorney Phoenix Wright: _Ace Attorney_, _Justice for All_, and _Trials and Tribulations_ will be combined into one pack and released as an iOS app called _Phoenix Wright 123HD ~The Phoenix Wright Chronicles~_ for iPhone 3GS/4/4S, iPod Touch 3rd/4th, and iPad/iPad2.  

Below is an excerpt of the release.  

*An HD remastering of the original!*
Phoenix Wright for the extremely popular iOS platform.  The saga of rookie attorney Phoenix Wright: _Ace Attorney_, _Justice for All_ and _Trials and Tribulations_ will be combined into one pack and released as _Phoenix Wright 123HD ~The Phoenix Wright Chronicles~_ for iPhone 3GS/4/4S, iPod Touch 3rd/4th, and iPad/iPad2.  Every courtroom battle with its unique characters is a must-see!  Find discrepancies in the witness' lies or prove their innocence!  Soon to be released!  There are also plans for an Android version.  

※Regarding compatible platforms, please be advised that _Phoenix Wright 123HD_ cannot be played on devices that are incompatible with iOS 5.0.  

*Important information regarding Phoenix Wright 123HD*
Soon-to-be-released _Phoenix Wright 123HD_ is the updated version of the already-released _Phoenix Wright_ app for iPhone/iPod Touch.  With this current version, if you have already purchased it, you will be able to play _Phoenix Wright 123HD_.  In accordance with this change, some sections of the tems of use have also been revised.  

・To play the updated version, iOS 5.0 and above is required.  Cannot be played or updated on devices incompatible with iOS 5.0.  Incompatible devices are any iPhone 3G / iPod Touch models before the 2nd generation.  

・With regard to iOS 5.0-incompatible devices, as long as this app isn't deleted from the device, you may still continue to play the add-ons that you have already purchased.  Please be advised that once deleted from your device, you will not be able to re-download it.  

※Regarding iPod Touch 2nd/3rd generation app validation methods, if the model number on the back of your device says "A1288," this indicates a 2nd generation model.  The number "A1318" denotes a 3rd generation model.  Please see the details on the Apple official website. -Translated by Densetsu for GBAtemp.

So if you have access to the Japanese App Store and you purchase the already-available _Gyakuten Saiban_ app, that app will be updated to become the new _Gyakuten Saiban 123HD_.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with the Ace Attorney series:

- The first was good.
- The second was meh.
- The third was excellent.
- Apollo was really meh.
- The AAI games are a far cry from what I've learned to appreciate. Didn't like the first at all. Don't care if the second is ever translated, since I won't play it.

As much as I would loooove to see the next game on the DS, I doubt it will happen, unless they graciously make two versions or something. With how well the 3DS has been doing, there is little point to even attempt to appeal to the DS market too. Then again, the DS market is effing gigantic, still. I figure it will definitely find its way onto the 3DS, since the touchscreen is what makes the game, and the 3DS is, you know, the 3DS. Then again, with where smartphones have made it, I wouldn't be too surprised if they made it for iOS instead (sorry Android, but as great as you are, you aren't super developer friendly for games and such due to the variation), or made a dual release for iOS and 3DS. As much as I hate it, developers are really starting to lean towards the smart phone industry, and iOS has proven to be the easiest to work with to date. I love you Android, but dem kinks are hard to work out.

I don't really know where they want to take the series either. That will probably be the big thing that determines where the title ends up. They may want to keep it mostly the same, graphically anyways, and will be able to put it wherever they see fit. On the other hand, they may give the series an overhaul in terms of everything but the core game play, making it so it has to be on one device or another to work. I'll just wait for the announcement and see what happens.


----------



## SolidMario7 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so happy...but I REALLY hope this doesn't end up like AAI2. Not saying that it won't ever come, but it's been a long time coming.   But for now I will be content that another ace attorney game will be in existence.


----------



## Flame (Jan 29, 2012)

why no Android?


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jan 29, 2012)

F*ck yeah! Finally!
The only question remaining is; will it feature Phoenix or Apollo as the main character?
I really hope they listen to the fans and put Wright back in the spotlight!


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> So apparently, if you have access to the Japanese App Store and you purchased a previously released _Gyakuten Saiban_ app, that app has been updated to become the new _Gyakuten Saiban 123HD_.  In other words, it's already out


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAPCOM I LOVE YOU if you update the english app


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 29, 2012)

we want wright!
we want wright!
...right??

p.s: sorry for the pj it had to be done


----------



## Shuny (Jan 29, 2012)

Give us Phoenix Wright back. Please.


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2012)

there's also some Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney 'screens'





http://www.gamer.ne.jp/news/201201290004/


----------



## raulpica (Jan 29, 2012)

YES. I NOW LOVE YOU CAPCOM. AND I LOVE MY IPHONE EVEN MORE

*runs to Japanese AppStore*

EDIT: Nope, there's still only the normal PW on there  Looks they haven't updated it yet.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 29, 2012)

Is AAHD supposed to be out today or are they just announcing it?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 29, 2012)

raulpica said:


> YES. I NOW LOVE YOU CAPCOM. AND I LOVE MY IPHONE EVEN MORE
> 
> *runs to Japanese AppStore*
> 
> EDIT: Nope, there's still only the normal PW on there  Looks they haven't updated it yet.


It looks like you can only play it if you've _already_ purchased the regular version.  Not sure if it's to reward people who bought the regular version a long time ago.  Maybe it is, I don't know.

At any rate, I'll check the Japanese article again and make sure I translated that correctly.

*EDIT*
Soon-to-be-released _Phoenix Wright 123HD_ is the updated version of the already-released _Phoenix Wright_ app for the iPhone/iPod Touch.  With the current version, if you've already purchased it, you will be able to play _Phoenix Wright 123HD_.  Accordingly, parts of the terms of use for this app have been revised.
Sorry, I missed the "近日配信" part in the very beginning of that paragraph.  The problem with Japanese is that it doesn't make any distinction between present-tense and future-tense, so if you miss even a single word, you can end up translating the entire paragraph wrong.

Example: "_Watashi wa tabemasu_" can mean "I eat" or "I will eat," depending on context.

Anyway the translation above is correct now.  It's not out yet.  Sorry for the false alarm


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm surprised a lot of people are excited over a series that has never been released out side of Japan.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not really a big fan but I guess these series are ideal for the smartphone platforms! Hopefully soon on Android though, iOS just doesn't cut it.....


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 29, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> I'm surprised a lot of people are excited over a series that has never been released out side of Japan.


The only Ace Attorney game not released outside of Japan was Ace Attorney Investigations 2.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 29, 2012)

Crunchy Roll says that AAHD will be an update of the current one on the App Store.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2012)

tigris said:


> I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


care to expand on this than making fail trolling remarks in every thread?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to live on this planet anymore.
> ...


He said: "I don't like Ace Attorney, why is this series so popular? I don't get the appeal." using a meme-sentence associated with Futurama's Dr.Farnsworth.


----------



## DSman59 (Jan 29, 2012)

I was hoping that there would be a 1080p HD collection on PS3/X360 and maybe PC when I read the title, but no - it's for iOS


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> He said: "I don't like Ace Attorney, why is this series so popular? I don't get the appeal." using a meme-sentence associated with Futurama's Dr.Farnsworth.


No he didn't.


----------



## wasim (Jan 29, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> we want wright!
> we want wright!
> ...right??
> 
> p.s: sorry for the pj it had to be done



Do you think everyone know what pj stands for ?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jan 29, 2012)

THANK GOD! This is great news to wake up to. Now 2012 is looking like a perfect year for VN-type games.

1. Good People Die
2. Ace Attorney 5
3. Professor Layton vs Ace Attorney

Now: Aksys, Capcom & Level-5 GET ON YOUR LOCALIZING JOBS!!


----------



## Izzy011 (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG This has made me so happy, hopefully they localize it. :')


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 29, 2012)

Want GS5, good thing I posess a JP 3DS, because the chances of localization are set at 0.000001%.

I wonder if this will be another Apollo Justice game, will Phoenix Wright come back, or will this be a joint adventure with Apollo and Phoenix.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 29, 2012)

> saberjoy, on 29 January 2012 - 06:02 PM, said:
> 
> we want wright!
> we want wright!
> ...


do they?
i didnt know it was an indian thing,
pj stands for poor joke btw ppl


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 29, 2012)

Shame we won't get this. :/


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 29, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> > If I recall correctly, they said that GS5 will be the second and last game centered around Apollo Justice at some point in an interview (much to fans' dismay). Although it may have changed, I remember them confirming that... Also
> ...



I personally didn't have anything against him. The community DID though. At first Capcom was saying how the new game wouldn't have much Phoenix Wright in it, and people loved the idea of a whole new world to play in, but then EVERY damn case in the game revolved around Wright somehow. =/

And it ticked people off. From what I have seen people want one or the other, Apollo OR Wright and crossing them over seems to annoy them. I personally, thought it was hilarious Wright could



Spoiler



survive a car crash that sent him 30 feet through the air and smash his head on a light pole only to come out with a small headache.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 29, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


more like i hate apple and they shouldnt get such a nice treat and it should be on a real gaming console be it in the psv, 3ds, ps3, xbox360


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


Quoted for truth - it should be. On the otherhand, the games don't really require any buttons to be played, so I can see how this'll work out just fine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...



The difference is paying under $10 for the Collection or paying $40-$60 for it on the "real gaming console(s)".

Hate app games all you want but when they're getting the same shit for a fraction of the price then there's a divide.

EDIT: On topic, don't like Ace Attorney and the fanboys annoy me. That is all.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ForteGospel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


because it couldnt have been on the psnetwork, xbox live and eshop/wiiware right?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

ForteGospel said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > ForteGospel said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure Ace Attorney 1-3 already is on WiiWare, just without the "HD" in the title.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Jan 30, 2012)

I rejoiced when I heard the news. I assume we'll play as Phoenix considering what he says at the end of Apollo Justice about retaking the bar exam. I can't stop thinking about how incredible this game could be. Rumours spread about Phoenix becoming an attorney as a new massive case is bubbling up. Edgeworth immediately halts all investigations so that he can take on Phoenix once more. Everyone comes back to see the momentous occasion. 

Too bad it will probably just feature phoenix being nervous about returning to the bar and winston payne making a hash of it. 

I do like how, if phoenix does become an attorney again, it would fit in with the series' overarching theme of "turnabouts". He suffered the ultimate disgrace and has still managed to come back.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm pretty sure Ace Attorney 1-3 already is on WiiWare, just without the "HD" in the title.


But the whole point of the new HD version is that the sprites are redrawn in HD. The WiiWare version still uses the GBA's graphics.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

Ace Attorny Collection *3D*


----------



## chyyran (Jan 30, 2012)

No HD collection on the 3DS?

Hmph.

5 better be on the 3DS.

And it better be localized..

*cough*Gyakuten Kenji 2*cough*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2012)

How is it an _HD_ collection if it's on iOS?

But I'm really excited for AA5! It's probably going to be on the 3DS with an iOS port later.



YayMii said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure Ace Attorney 1-3 already is on WiiWare, just without the "HD" in the title.
> ...


They traced over the original artwork. And honestly, it looks like crap. Just look at Godot's hand.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

That... looks pretty nasty @soulx ... really...


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2012)

soulx is taking things from neogaf again.

someone already explained what might be the case with that screenshot, it might of been from early-late stages of development (which most screenshots are!) where they forgot to put his mug there (does he ever loose his mug in game? I wouldn't know, never played past the first one)


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 30, 2012)

HD here isn't an honest meaning of HD. HD is a term used in the App Store to mean it supports either retina devices (iPhone 4 and 4S) or the iPad.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 30, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> HD here isn't an honest meaning of HD. HD is a term used in the App Store to mean it supports either retina devices (iPhone 4 and 4S) or the iPad.


It's most definitely HD when compared to the original GBA sprites.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 30, 2012)

My day. It has been made.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 30, 2012)

raulpica said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > HD here isn't an honest meaning of HD. HD is a term used in the App Store to mean it supports either retina devices (iPhone 4 and 4S) or the iPad.
> ...


If the H stands for higher, yes.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 30, 2012)

I think better news would be if they would localize Gyakuten Kenji 2 or bring it to 3DS...

Like this I bet we won`t get AA5, since it seems they don`t have faith in this series succeeding in the west, which I think is a shame!


----------



## Ace (Jan 30, 2012)

@soulx He's supposed to be holding a cup. I'm pretty sure Godot is never without his precious mug with coffee


----------



## machomuu (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a little disappointed about the 1-3 compilation being on the iOS (though I suspect it may be ported later), I've been hoping they'd do an HD remake since the old sprites were pretty low quality.  Even so, the announcement is great, can't wait for the reveal (Though I am worried about the localization).

Also, changed my avatar back in commemoration of the event


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm confused. Some sites are reporting that it will be on android. Hope it does.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure Ace Attorney 1-3 already is on WiiWare, just without the "HD" in the title.
> ...



And people would cry about Capcom re-releasing essentially the same game with minor graphical upgrades. Plus it's not like people get Ace Attorney and go "OMG LOOK AT DEM GRAPHICS". You're spending more time reading the text than looking at the sprites anyway.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2012)

I only tried the second game, but it was enjoyable enough. If this came out on any platforms I own (as unlikely as that is), I would definitely consider it. 

@[member='Guild McCommunist']

You've got me thinking... a console release with Rayman: Origins-level animation would be a pretty damn good looking game.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 31, 2012)

machomuu said:


> I'm a little disappointed about the 1-3 compilation being on the iOS (though I suspect it may be ported later), I've been hoping they'd do an HD remake since the old sprites were pretty low quality.  Even so, the announcement is great, can't wait for the reveal (Though I am worried about the localization).


They're bringing it to Android too, if you're interested.


Guild McCommunist said:


> And people would cry about Capcom re-releasing essentially the same game with minor graphical upgrades. Plus it's not like people get Ace Attorney and go "OMG LOOK AT DEM GRAPHICS". You're spending more time reading the text than looking at the sprites anyway.


But that's not the point. They're bringing the games to a wider audience, while (attempting to) enhance it for the Retina displays.


soulx said:


> They traced over the original artwork. And honestly, it looks like crap. Just look at Godot's hand.
> *pic here*


Ugh, that does look ugly. But keep in mind that these are pre-release screenshots, since I doubt they'd miss something like that before launch.

Also, 



Spoiler: blocky Maya chin








I really doubt they'd miss something as blatantly ugly as this.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 31, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Spoiler: blocky Maya chin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch..That's even worse than the Godot hand..mainly since the Godot hand should have a cup there..


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 31, 2012)

Whats so bad about that picture?


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope AA5 is not an Apollo Justice game, he is cool but not as transcendental as Nick


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Whats so bad about that picture?


...really?

I'll explain it - it's basically the original sprite that's been resized and doodled over with Photoshop in a vain attempt at making it look "HD" while in fact it's been raped with bezier curves and flood fills. I know people who'd do a better job colouring it, and they're not even professional artists. Look at that chin, seriously.... it looks like a helipad.

At least the backdrop is semi-high quality...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > tigris said:
> ...


This is correct. Reworded into "I don't like Ace Attorney and I don't like Phoenix Wright, why is this series so popular? I don't get the appeal.", you've pretty much hit the nail on the head


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 31, 2012)

tigris said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


You used the meme wrong, but we'll just go with it.

Are there any updates regarding a firm release date for AAHD?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Ugh, that does look ugly. But keep in mind that these are pre-release screenshots, since I doubt they'd miss something like that before launch.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


W...Wh...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


oh  I guess it's back to meme school for me. *9gag*


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jan 31, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Spoiler: blocky Maya chin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After looking at the Art Book, I don't see much of a difference.....


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 31, 2012)

tigris said:


> oh  I guess it's back to meme school for me. *9gag*


9GAG is the source of this problem.


----------

